# Estrazione portage dal cd universale

## p3e2

Seguo le instruzioni alla lettera su come estrarre il portage da il cd universale, ma mi da' un errore dopo che li ha estratti, dicendo cannot extract no such directory... se ho letto bene, visto che scorreva ad una velocità assurda...

Come risolvo il problema???   :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie

 :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

forse non hai creato la directory /usr/portage

----------

## X-Drum

cerca di postare un messaggio di errore un attimo + specifico

(m irendo conto che devi copiare a mano ed è fastidioso)

e comunque il comando che hai usato per l'estrazione del tarball

che versione di universal usi 2005.1?

----------

## crisandbea

posta il comando che inserisci e l'errore che ti viene dato. 

ciao

----------

## p3e2

Sì uso l'universal 2005.1 che stava sul DVD di Linux Magazine di questo mese.

Lancio i comandi:

# root : cd /mnt/gentoo

# gentoo : -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshot/portage-2005.1.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

Comincia caricare un sacco di file, poi ad un certo punto ritorna da uscire il nome di quei file solamente seguito da questo errore:

Cannot open: no such file or directory

Ho pensato anche che forse non andasse perchè essendomi posizionato su gentoo il comando dovesse essere questo:

# root : cd /mnt/gentoo

# gentoo : -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshot/portage-2005.1.tar.bz2 -C /usr

Ma il risultato è lo stesso...   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> forse non hai creato la directory /usr/portage

 

Non ho capito che intendi??? Seguo alla lettera l'handbook e non ne parla...   :Sad: 

http://www.gentoo.it/handbook/2005.0/hb_part1_chap5.html

Non parla nemmeno su come procedere nel prendere il portage dal Cd universale ho dovuto farlo io...   :Smile: 

Idee???

Grazie 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Può darsi che non trova la directory /mnt/gentoo/usr, lo stage l'hai scompattato correttamente in /mnt/gentoo? Prova pure con questo comando:

```
# cd /mnt/gentoo/usr

# tar xfvj  /mnt/cdrom/snapshot/portage-2005.1.tar.bz2
```

----------

## p3e2

Si ho provato più volte a riscompattare lo stage, ma la directory /usr la devo creare???

 :Confused: 

Grazie

----------

## crisandbea

ma primadi fare ciò hai fatto i seguenti comandi?:

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage?-<subarch>-2005.1.tar.bz2

ls /mnt/cdrom/snapshot  che controlli se c'è

infine estrai lo snapshot    con :  tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshot/portage-2005.1.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

prova a fare ciò se non lo hai già fatto e facci sapere come è andata.  ciao

----------

## Luca89

No, se hai scompattato correttamente lo stage la crea lui da solo. Magari posta un:

```
# ls /mnt/gentoo
```

----------

## lopio

sembra quasi un errore del cd masterizzato male[/glep]

----------

## p3e2

No il cd è stato masterizzato bene come file iso... e i file ci sono all'interno... adesso stacco e provo a seguire i vostri consigli...   :Wink: 

Come faccio a capire se il cd che è masterizzato male???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## p3e2

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ma primadi fare ciò hai fatto i seguenti comandi?:
> 
> cd /mnt/gentoo
> 
> tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage?-<subarch>-2005.1.tar.bz2
> ...

 

Fatto e rifatto...   :Sad: 

Adesso però riavvio gentoo per provare a vedere un po'...   :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

per capire se è masterizzato male?  prova a scaricare il portage da internet seguendo la guida che lo spiega bene. avendo ovviamente il cd universale inserito.

----------

## p3e2

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> per capire se è masterizzato male?  prova a scaricare il portage da internet seguendo la guida che lo spiega bene. avendo ovviamente il cd universale inserito.

 

Ma in fatto di estrazione parte sembra più che manchi la directory /usr...   :Wink: 

 :Confused: 

----------

## crisandbea

hai provato a fare un ls /mnt/gentoo ????

----------

## lopio

 *p3e2 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   per capire se è masterizzato male?  prova a scaricare il portage da internet seguendo la guida che lo spiega bene. avendo ovviamente il cd universale inserito. 
> 
> Ma in fatto di estrazione parte sembra più che manchi la directory /usr...  
> 
> 

 

ciao la directory manca?

Non credo visto che  in precedenza devi aver estratto lo stage

```

# tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stageXXXX-<subarch>-2005.1.tar.bz2

```

PS nel comando di estrazione snapshot e' giusto usare -C /mnt/gentoo/usr ma e' evidente che tale dir deve esistere

----------

## p3e2

Come pensavo la directory non esiste...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Eppure ho riestratto lo stage...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Tra l'altro non va nemmeno la connessione...   :Shocked: 

----------

## crisandbea

la connessione non va 1)se non fai dhcpcd eth0, 2) se  hai fatto 

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

ciò ti chiude la connessione.  quindi dopo averlo fatto fai un dhcpcd eth0.   e prova a collegarti sempre con link2 http://www........................

nb:in make.conf hai inserito i mirror??

il make.conf si trova in /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf, e lo devi eseguire con nano.

----------

## Luca89

Il chroot non chiude la connessione, la connessione resta attiva ma non funziona perchè il file /etc/resolv.conf non è settato correttamente, basta dare:

```
# cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf
```

prima di chrootare.

Se la scompattazione dello stage non ti crea la directory /usr evidentemente sbagli qualcosa nell'estrazione, dicci in quale dir ti trovi quando scompatti e il comando che dai.

----------

## p3e2

No lo stage non crea nessuna directory, sono io che me le devo creare con il comando:

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo/XXX
```

Adesso però non so quali directory devo creare... quali sono le directory necessarie???

 :Confused: 

Grazie anticipatamente  

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Il chroot non chiude la connessione, la connessione resta attiva ma non funziona perchè il file /etc/resolv.conf non è settato correttamente, basta dare:
> 
> ```
> # cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf
> ```
> ...

 

hai ragione mi sono espresso un tantino male...   ciao e grazie di avermi corretto.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

 *p3e2 wrote:*   

> No lo stage non crea nessuna directory

 

Impossibile che non crea nessuna directory, quindi assicurati di aver scompattato lo stage correttamente e magari anche controlla la sua integrità.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## p3e2

Ma è proprio necessaria questa directory??? O posso estrarre su /mnt/gentoo???

P.S.

Che significa chrootare???   :Crying or Very sad: 

Per la connessione ho aperto un altro post... 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-389095.html

----------

## Luca89

Bhe si la directory /usr è proprio necessaria  :Wink: 

Puoi anche estrarlo in una directory a caso basta che imposti la giusta variabile PORTDIR in /etc/make.conf.

Chrootare signifca cambiare la directory / del sistema che stai usando con una specificata da te.

----------

## lopio

 *p3e2 wrote:*   

> Ma è proprio necessaria questa directory??? O posso estrarre su /mnt/gentoo???
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Che significa chrootare???  
> ...

 

ciao

per estrarre lo stage la guida ti dice di  spostarti su /mnt/gentoo

```

#cd /mnt/gentoo

# tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stageXXX-<subarch>-2005.0.tar.bz2

```

se tutto e' ok hai un'alberatura di directory sotto /mnt/gentoo tra cui usr

----------

## p3e2

Sono riuscito ad estrarlo e tutto ok solo che una volta riavviato non me lo ritrovo più... è normale???

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luca89

Bhe dopo aver riavviato le rimonti le partizioni?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## p3e2

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Bhe dopo aver riavviato le rimonti le partizioni? 

 

Che intendi???

 :Confused: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

intende fate il mount delle partizioni... come appena detto...

te invece che intendi con "riavviare" ?

Stai seguendo la guida?

----------

## p3e2

Sì seguo la guida...   :Wink: 

Con riavviare intendo premo alt ctrl canc e passo a windows per connettermi, dopo ritorno su gentoo tramite cd e puff non c'è più nulla...   :Shocked: 

Assurdo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Luca89

Non è assurdo anzi è normalissimo, dopo aver rimesso il livecd devi rimontare le partizioni e proseguire da dove avevi sospeso.

----------

## lopio

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Non è assurdo anzi è normalissimo, dopo aver rimesso il livecd devi rimontare le partizioni e proseguire da dove avevi sospeso.

 

come ti viene spiegato le partizioni che hai creato in precedenza sono presenti sul disco solo che se non rifai il comando mount non le vedi.

Quindi fai conto di ripartire nella guida dal momento di

mount /dev/hdXXX /mnt/gentoo

dove hdXXX e' la tua partizione di gentoo

----------

## p3e2

Certo che una postilla nella guida... no...

 :Wink: 

Chi è che le aggiorna??? Secondo me si dovrebbero inserire diverse cosine... 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

